

Cancelling Creative Cloud, Bye Bye Adobe - bontoJR
https://medium.com/@ramijames/bye-bye-adobe-3c3ba22c4ac0

======
petercooper
Yep, CC billing is a train wreck. I wanted to add a new employee but found
that by switching to "team" billing, my own rate would jump up a lot. So now
we just have separate accounts for each person.

But I'm beginning to think we might just set up a machine specifically for
Adobe app use and just run a single account on it, then people use that
machine when they need to use an Adobe app and have the files sync over
Dropbox. It's horrible value for multiple employees to linearly increase the
total paid when they use Photoshop or Illustrator occasionally.

------
owly
Agree. However, please list all the tools that you use in place of CC. How do
you collaborate with people who are part of the Adobe monopoly?

~~~
ramijames
Hi,

I'm the OP of the medium article.

For photoshop, I'm replacing with Sketch and Photoshop CS6 For illustrator,
I'm replacing with Affinity and Illustrator CS6 For indesign, I'm replacing
with .. Indesign CS6.

As you can see, the issue is that for print Indesign is far and away the best
app for the job and has no replacement. I'll probably end up paying a monthly
fee to finish Indesign specific work (which is fine because it is rare for
me).

For work that I need to share resources, CS6 is fine for what I do.

For work that doesn't have that requirement, then I'm using alternatives and
speeding up my workflow significantly.

As I work remotely, on smaller scale projects, the bulk of my work is easily
moved to my new workflow.

If I was working in a Studio, things would probably be different.

I'm lucky.

